# Lego Tosca



## barkingbartok (Oct 28, 2007)

Watch and enjoy this lego version of the opera "Tosca" by Puccini.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Exquisite production.

Bravo for the translator, the subtitles preserve poetry of the original libretto most accurately.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The fact that someone took the time to make this makes me very happy


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the lego opera "productions". I once watched all of them there were and hoped there would be more. There are also some funny _opera in 10min_ videos on youtube.


----------

